# The All New WildCat Chronicles



## brawnywildcat (Feb 6, 2003)

I have decided to move my journal over from that "other site".
Let me give you guys the basics:

Age:27
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 210lbs

Training Split:

Day1: Chest/Triceps
Day2: Legs/calves
Day3: Cardio/Abs
Day4: Shoulders/Traps
Day5: Cardio/Abs
Day6: Back/Biceps
Day7: Cardio/Abs

I am in the habit of keeping a meticulous online journal, so check back for all of my Diet/Training info.

I will post some pix and goals, and strength info over the next few days.

All feedback is welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey hey Brawnz you know i'll be hittin up this journal daily!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 7, 2003)

You whore!  I thought you were gonna be gone today!


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 7, 2003)

A'ght Bro, you know I'm counting on it! 

*Back/Biceps * 

Deadlifts:
(warmup:135x12; 135x12)
315x6; 315x6; 315x4

Bent Rows:
185x8; 185x8; 185x7

Lat Pull Downs:
180x10; 190x8; 190x8

BB Preacher Curls:
70x11; 80x8; 80x8

DB Hammer Curls:
45x8; 45x8

DB Supinating Curls:
40x9


Off to Portland for a Weekend of fun and Frolic...see you folks on Monday!


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 7, 2003)

What...I TOLD you I was going to workout first! I'm leaving right now to take my dog to the kennel, and pick up my baby momma!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

Alright see ya have a nice weekend Brawnz!


----------



## bax (Feb 8, 2003)

It's like I'm somewhere else, only not...what up brawny  I'll pop in from time to time to see how your doing if that's cool wit you.


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 10, 2003)

*FEBRUARY 10, 2003*

Back on track after a weekend of fun. Diet was on track this weekend, althought the calories may have been a little low.

Here's tody's info:

*DIET: * 

6am:
2 Brown Rice Pancakes
3 eggs
1 scoop Whey
1/2 cup blueberries
1 tbsp EFA
1 Multivitamin
500 mg Vit C
2 cups black coffee

9am:
2 scoops MuscleMilk
2 cups green tea

12pm:
8oz Flank Steak
1 medium Yam
2 cups spinach Salad
2 tbsp Rice Vinegar

3pm (per workout):
8oz egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp natural PB
5g Glutamine

Postworkout Shake:
8oz Orange Juice
2 scoops Whey
4-5 strawberries
5g glutamine
5g Creatine
1 serving Prolab BCAA

7pm:
7oz lean pork chop
Large Green Salad

10pm:
2 scoops MuscleMilk
5g Glutamine

*TRAINING: * 
Chest/Triceps

BB Incline Press
205x8; 205x7; 205x6

BB Decline Press
225x8; 225x8; 225x7

DB Flyes
45x9; 45x9; 45x8

Lying Triceps Extensions
95x10; 95x8; 95x8

Triceps Pressdowns
100x10; 100x9; 100x8

*Comments:*


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

Looks good man, what are your numbers?


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks, SC, I was getting to that! 

My caloric goal is currently 2500-2750. The upper end (of course) is on weight training days.

I weighed in yesterday (2/09/02) at 215, which is pretty heavy for me. 

I finished an all out "clean bulk" in december, and have since cut my calories down from 3200 per day. I experienced some solid growth and strength gains during this period...In fact it appears that I am still growing..I have put on 3 solid pounds since january, despite having a lung infection.

My current goal is to bring up my chest. I feel that my back, legs and arms are okay, but the pecs are really dragging. I am going to spend the next 6 weeks or so focusing on that problem, before jumping hardcore into the cardio/dieting to extra lean.

Here are a few pics to give you guys an idea where I'm coming from.

These pics are from January, and I have done a bit of GUT REDUCTION since then :


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 10, 2003)

Side Chest:


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 10, 2003)

Back:


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 10, 2003)

Terrible leg shot:


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

Cool when are your new pics gonna be up?  Anytime soon?


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 10, 2003)

Should be up by the weekend. Good lookin' out, bro.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 10, 2003)

Whoa I'm in the twilight zone......nice to see you guys here!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

Hamma!  I was wondering where you migrated to.


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey HAMMA! I was wondering where you'd been... 

Thanks for checking out the journal, don't be a stranger.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

Brawnz dude you writin a novel?  Imma sign off, i'll catch ya in the AM , chow!


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 11, 2003)

*FEBRUARY 11, 2003*

*DIET: *

6am:
2 Brown Rice Pancakes
3 eggs
1 scoop Whey
1/2 cup blueberries
1 tbsp EFA
1 Multivitamin
500 mg Vit C
2 cups black coffee

9am:
2 scoops MuscleMilk
2 cups green tea

12pm:
8oz Flank Steak
1 medium Yam
2 cups spinach Salad
2 tbsp Rice Vinegar

3pm (per workout):
8oz egg whites
1 scoop whey
2 brown rice pancakes
1 tbsp natural PB
5g Glutamine

Postworkout Shake:
8oz Orange Juice
2 scoops Whey
4-5 strawberries
5g glutamine
5g Creatine
1 serving Prolab BCAA

7pm:
2 small chicken breast
Stirfried Vegetables
(Bok Choy, Brocoli)


10pm:
2 scoops MuscleMilk
5g Glutamine

*TRAINING:  * 
Squats:
(Warmup:135x12; 225x10) 275x10; 315x8; 315x6)

Leg Press:
495x8; 495x8; 495x6

SLDL:
185x8; 205x6; 205x6

Leg Curls:
180x10; 180x10

Standing Calf:
420x12; 420x12; 420x10

Seated Calf:
135x12; 135x12

*Comments:*
Descent workout, legs were fried. Chest is starting to get REAL sore from monday...a slight angle change can really make a difference.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey Dude.. you liftin tonight?


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, tonight is legs. I'm gonna stick with the big 3:

Squats
Leg Press
SLDL

I might throw in a few sets of leg curls, depending on how I'm feeling...

You getting back at it tomorrow?


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 11, 2003)

gah! Dont tawk to me about tomorrow.. I still feel like I got jumped by offensive linemen, and they didnt wanna play "who's the center, who's the tight end" game...  

My head feels like I headbutted Jr. Seau, and Im sore head to toe.   I might even skip hip hop tomorrow night.  Lucky for me, its a State holiday and I dont have to go in for work. 

Mebbe Thursday.. or mebbe even tomorrow  who knows.   Im def gonna sleep my ass of tonight


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 12, 2003)

*February 12, 2003*

* DIET: *

6am:
2 Brown Rice Pancakes
3 eggs
1 scoop Whey
1/2 cup blueberries
1 tbsp EFA
1 Multivitamin
500 mg Vit C
2 cups black coffee

9am:
2 scoops MuscleMilk
2 cups green tea

12pm:
8oz Flank Steak
1 medium Yam
2 cups spinach Salad
2 tbsp Rice Vinegar

3pm:
3 eggs
1 scoop whey
1/2 cup oats
1/2 cup blueberries

6pm:
7oz Tuna
2 cups spinach salad
2 tbsp low calorie wasabi  dressing
BCAAS

9pm:
2 scoops musclemilk


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 13, 2003)

*FEBRUARY 12, 2003 Training*

*CARDIO/ABS * 

20 Minutes eliptical trainer at 75% MHR

Incline Leg Raises
3 sets 20

Bicycle Crunches
3x20


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 13, 2003)

*FEBRUARY 13, 2003*

*  DIET:  *

6am:
2 Brown Rice Pancakes
3 eggs
1 scoop Whey
1/2 cup blueberries
1 tbsp EFA
1 Multivitamin
500 mg Vit C
2 cups black coffee

9am:
2 scoops MuscleMilk
1/2 cup skim milk

12pm:
7oz Tuna 
1/2 cup brown rice
2 cups brocoli

3pm:
1 scoop whey
3 eggs
1/2 cup brown rice


*COMMENTS:* 
I will not be hitting the gym tonight, as my wife got me tickets to the Sneak Preview of DareDevil for V-Day. I am going to try and squeeze in 20-30 minutes of Cardio over lunch.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 13, 2003)

Man I saw jennifer garner on the preview on HBO for daredevil last night.  Ooooooooh that white lace top she wore.


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Man I saw jennifer garner on the preview on HBO for daredevil last night.  Ooooooooh that white lace top she wore.



Don't get me started. Next to Mrs. Wildcat, she is the HAWTEST thing around. Looks like she put on a little muscle for DD, too.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 13, 2003)

I know! those delts are hawt!


----------



## PrincessDevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey KittyCat! I migrated to check out your journal like I said I would. Sshhhh...let's see if DaRooster can figure out who *I* am. LOL! I already gave it away, but oh well! 

 Stuff is lookin' good for ya. Keep up the hard work. 

It feels kinda like home over here on this board. Even Hamma is here...that's awesome! LOL!

Hey, hook a sista up with your brown rice pancakes recipe...puhlease!! 

Catch ya tomorrow a.m.


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 13, 2003)

You got it sweet cheeks! I got this recipe from my Mother-in-law, so these are her instructions.

BWC's 100% Brown Rice Pancakes:

3 cups Brown rice flour
2teas Baking Powder
1teas salt
2.5 cups milk
3 egg whites (beaten stiff ....huh,huh I said stiff..)

1)Add all the dry ingredients together.
2)Pour in the milk
3)Mix together with electric mixer
4)fold in the beaten egg whites-do not use mixer after egg whites are added!

Makes 10-12 medium size pancakes

BWC's Blueberry Topping:

1/2 cup frozen blueberries
2 packets splenda
1 teas Corn starch

1) Microwave BB and splenda for 3 min
2) stir in corn starch


----------



## PrincessDevil (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks a bunch sweetie. Those sound delicious.

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!!!


----------



## bax (Feb 19, 2003)

buuuuuump


----------

